# Very Beautiful Crystal Red Shrimp.



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I think this shrimp might even have King Kong Genes. The reason is since I introduced some Black King Kong and Red Ruby shrimps into the tank, I see a shrimp like this produced. The red dot in the head is totally like an island.

Too bad that my camera could not show the real red color for the red patches of these shrimp.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

dammnnnn nice shrimps i want to buy some cheaper crystal reds and try and selective breed some myself haha


----------

